# 1911 holster?



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok bare with me since i'm now a 1911 owner. i'm now the proud owner of a ria m1911 a1 fs!!! i've really never got into holster shopping,or found a brand or style that makes me use only a certain kind of holster. my quick question is: what is a good, afordable, sidearm holster for a full sized 1911? ok my preferences: i like thumb snaps for added security of the weapon(imo), interested in either leather or some faux leather, i dont care for slide or open bottomed holsters, and perferably pretty cheap. i'm mainly looking for advice on companies or where to order good holsters from. just so we're very clear im interested in a strong sided, hip holster. so no iwb's or paddle holsters for me.
thanks
45Sidekick


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Check Ebay

I have seen a few good prices on leather holsters


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah but ebay usually stays clabbered up with junk, making it harder to sort out the good from the bad. thats why i'm trying to see some opinions on good, resonably priced holster-makers, so i might go from there. but thank you ill be sure to check it out


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It had been my experience that is better to spend more money on a holster than you would initially think. "Cheap" is not usually the best way to go when it comes to securing your firearm.

Also, be advised that several holster makers do have thumb strap models, but they are such that the gun is supposed to be carried hammer down in those holsters.

This is a decent holster that has a thumb break allowing for C1 carry and won't break the bank

*DeSantis C&L Thumb Break Holster*.

Personally, as a concealed carrier, I've never felt the need to use a thumb break holster. If you are thinking of open carrying, it may not be a bad idea.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

its going to essentially be used for range days, and possibly concealed under a jacket or hoodie. now im usually one for quality but i dont see paying $100+ for a small amount of leather, imo of course. but you know, something with a resonable price tag, since it probably isnt going to be carried on a day to day basis but thanks VA


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> its going to essentially be used for range days, and possibly concealed under a jacket or hoodie. now im usually one for quality but i dont see paying $100+ for a small amount of leather, imo of course. but you know, something with a resonable price tag, since it probably isnt going to be carried on a day to day basis but thanks VA


There are plenty of good holsters under $100, like the one I linked to above which is $65 and can probably be *found for $50.00*


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ill check it out


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> There are plenty of good holsters under $100, like the one I linked to above which is $65 and can probably be *found for $50.00*


it is a pretty good looking holster isnt it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DeSantis makes a pretty good product and they are reasonable priced.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah i've heard good things about them and galco leather but thats about it that needs to meet my criteria


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> DeSantis makes a pretty good product and they are reasonable priced.


I hate to disagree, but I have found DeSantis holsters to be made of inferior leather that is too thin for the job it is called upon to do.
Their designs are good, but their leather doesn't seem to be commensurate.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

what brand holsters do you use for your 1911s steve?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My 1911 holsters were made by Bob Mernickle, and by me.*
I believe that Galco makes quite good readymade holster rigs and belts. Not cheap, though.


*No, I won't, so don't ask. I'm retired. My arthritic hands won't do the job any more.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I've heard good things bout galco. But nah I wouldn't ask you to build me one unless you offered first.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I hate to disagree, but I have found DeSantis holsters to be made of inferior leather that is too thin for the job it is called upon to do.
> Their designs are good, but their leather doesn't seem to be commensurate.


Like Galco, it depends on the holster, some are OK others are not. Take a look at a Galco Scout and an Avenger. The Avenger is a great holster, the Scout is a POS. 
Pending on who he orders from, if he doesn't like the DeSantis, he can return it. Optics Planet has a 30 day return window, I've purchased from them before and they've got decent prices on Gaclo, DeSantis, and a few others.

But he wants to go on the cheap and the DeSantis meets his budget, personally I'd rather see him spend $30 more and get a better holster, but people here seem not to listen to simple reason and are going to do what they are going to do.

The *Don Hume H721* is another decent low cost holster with a thumb break.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> but people here seem not to listen to simple reason and are going to do what they are going to do


nice one i just dont want to break the bank for a holster for a $400 gun that ill only use from time to time. now let it be understood that i would like a good quality holster but im not fixing to pay $100+ for one if i can get one of equal quality for less. since im not much into all the holster brands, is why i posted a thread. now i understand quality costs, but there should still be some underdogs that make good quality for cheap. you can always get a good s&w 357 for about $700 new where you can get a good ruger for almost 300 less and in my opinion is just as good, just saying


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> nice one i just dont want to break the bank for a holster for a $400 gun that ill only use from time to time. now let it be understood that i would like a good quality holster but im not fixing to pay $100+ for one if i can get one of equal quality for less. since im not much into all the holster brands, is why i posted a thread. now i understand quality costs, but there should still be some underdogs that make good quality for cheap. you can always get a good s&w 357 for about $700 new where you can get a good ruger for almost 300 less and in my opinion is just as good, just saying


I'm not knocking it, but what I said is true. Again, there are plenty of GOOD holsters under $100. Also, I forgot Bianchi, check them out *HERE*


----------



## LEJFL (Aug 16, 2011)

*Holster*

While I never had one as I like IWB holsters. I've heard good reports of the Blackhawk kydex Serpa holster. Instead of a thumb break it has a button you push to release the gun. This protects you from someone taking the gun from you. The reviewers say with practice you can learn to release the button and withdraw the gun in one motion.

Btw. I have a Don Hume holster I got from Andean Gun Shop (a very good and reliable web source for all sorts of accessories). It was cheap and the leather seemed fine.

If you're like most of us, your first holster won't be your last for a particular gun.

Enjoy.

LEJFL


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

well the only thing is that i dont like the plastic holsters suck as blackhawk and fobus. my main carry is in a iwb holster with a thumb-break(sounds intense right?) i got the draw down so it really doesnt slow me down. but im generally just looking for a holster for range-days and MAYBE occasional carry.


----------



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

I have one of these. Very good quality. Feels secure on the belt. I have the open barrel type and all my 1911s fit into it.

Don Diego Leather: Fine handmade gunleather holsters, custom leather goods, and accessories.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

EBAY- GENUINE LEATHER BELT HOLSTER FOR COLT 1911 -RH | eBay

$19.98 free shipping

looks like everything you've said you wanted, it's been a while since I read all your posts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> EBAY- GENUINE LEATHER BELT HOLSTER FOR COLT 1911 -RH | eBay
> 
> $19.98 free shipping
> 
> looks like everything you've said you wanted, it's been a while since I read all your posts.


Item location:
Jatujak, Bangkok, Thailand

I'd pass.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

lol i agree


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Item location:
> Jatujak, Bangkok, Thailand
> 
> I'd pass.


with a sellers rating of 99.9 on over 1660 sales, i would risk the money..... but then again i buy and sell on ebay all the time without hassles. the yagui slides that i carry my sig and taurus in are west german made.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I wasn't saying it was the best in the world i just sifted through the ebay for him.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

I appreciate the help guys there's alotta good links on here that I'll investigate further


----------

